# Affordable Face Oil



## AnneAntz (Mar 28, 2016)

Ladies,

I need suggestions for an affordable face oil that I can also use under my makeup or mix with my foundations. TIA


----------



## Jayjayy (Mar 28, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need suggestions for an affordable face oil that I can also use under my makeup or mix with my foundations. TIA



The Sonia Kashuk Radiant Boost Facial Oil is wonderful. I use 3-4 drops, and it absorbs nicely into my skin without leaving me greasy. I believe it's $13-16 bucks at Target and I bought it on sale. You get a lot of product and the packing is very luxurious looking & feeling. Hope this helps


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Mar 29, 2016)

I use Ora's Amazing Herbal Daily Face Oil! Love it because it's super light and I can get it delivered to my door (I'm lazy lol).


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 30, 2016)

My cousin gave me a bottle of Human Heart Nature Sunflower Beauty Oil. It is 100% natural/hypoallergenic. It is very versatile because you can use it as moisturizer, lightens darkened skin, makeup remover, add shine to dull hair, helps lighten scars and so much more, I've been using it for about a year now and it's a staple in my makeup bag.


----------



## AnneAntz (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 8, 2016)

What face oils did you decide to try?  Would love to know your opinions on them!  Always looking for new products to try.


----------



## AnneAntz (May 10, 2016)

I am using a sample of Caudalie Premier Cru The Elixir more like serum.. I bought Peter Thomas Roth Oilless Oil™ 100 percent Purified Squalan, however I havent have a chance to use it yet. I will give you an update when I start using it.


----------



## Lin1018 (May 11, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies,
> I need suggestions for an affordable face oil that I can also use under my makeup or mix with my foundations. TIA



I use Monsia day moisturizer with SPF15, then Vit E oil, then Boots #7 Stay Perfect Foundation.


----------



## RachelWest (Aug 30, 2016)

I was always wondering about Human Heart Nature Sunflower beauty oil, does it work well with make up? Can I blend it with other foundations like the OP mentioned? I like to use Albolene for my makeup cleanser so I won't be changing that because its really easy and works incredibly.  I actually also use Albolene it because it really helps with acme too. This isn't something that Albolene is suppose to do, but an added bonus if you are looking for a moisturizing cleanser and a makeup remover. But I been looking for a good oil to mix with my foundations, I will try it out! thanks for the tip!


----------



## angela11 (Sep 10, 2016)

In my oppinion, olive oil can do miracles to your skin and health in general, and it is also affordable.. Just make sure that it is organic.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

AnneAntz said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I need suggestions for an affordable face oil that I can also use under my makeup or mix with my foundations. TIA



*You can use olive oil. It is also very affordable. *


----------

